# WTG Akbar!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I've been working on socializing him and it's going very well.








We were going to go in Home Depot but when we walked up it said no pets.







When did they change that??







Oh well, I sat outside but no one petted him, maybe cause his ears are up?? He's sooooo scary... non dog people.







But you get a picture of his beautiful face next to HD. Don't you feel special?</span></span>


















<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Then we went across the way to Costco. Let me tell you, if you want to socialize a puppy, GO THERE. Seriously, it's noisyer then a dog show and SOOO many people walk by. I had more people petting him then ever, it was awesome! Akbar took everything in like a man and was so polite to people. A lot of people were so amazed that a puppy, espcially "a German shepherd" could be so "nice" and "calm". I guess they've never met a "real" gsd.







I am proud of him.







I think he'll turn out to be a very polite dog. I want him to love people so much, just like Isa, she wags her tail when meeting new people.







One man who speaks Arabic(sp?) was amazed that I chose the name Akbar, he was so excited, lol.</span></span>

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Checkin everything out</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>I had MANY people come up to pet him but I only took 2 pictures of people petting him, the one guy I took a picture of, Akbar LOVED him for some reason, wanted to follow him, lol, wonder what he had on his hands</span> </span>


















<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Akbar almost jumped out to say hi, that's why it's blurry</span></span> 









<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Iz pooped mama</span></span>

















<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Century Gothic'>This is his "dopey" moment (I hope the hair grows back from him ripping it off in the outside kennel)</span></span>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is fabulous!!! He will be an awesome pup for you.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the name Akbar!!! He is a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Way to go Akbar!! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my god how cute he is !!!!!! and in the doggie stroller!! I hope you've invested in a BIG stroller for when he outgrows this one ! LOL...

Sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Home Depot doesn't allow dogs anymore, but Lowes does. I heard it was because someone in a Home Depot was bitten by a dog in the store.
Love the name! He is so cute!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is too darn cute for words
Yup looks really scary to me


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Good job Akbar!! What's wrong with the people at home depot? Who wouldn't want to pet that cute pup???


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

Akbar is adorable!!! I love the little white spot on his nose!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

VERY VERY Cute! But you will need a bigger stroller!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is so cute. From the first picture where he's all bright eyed and eager to the last picture, it's like time elapsed photography of how to make your puppy tired!!!

As I understand it, it's up to the home depot store manager. Ours allows well behaved dogs like Momma Moon. Otto yodeled when the kids ran off so he was asked to leave LOL. Our Lowes doesn't allow dogs unless they can ride in the cart.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Akbar is prescious, whats wrong with those HD people? I sure wouldve had to pet him!!! 

[email protected] Otto yodeling


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I would have had to pet him....He is just so adorable...I love the last pic, he just saying "you can't say no to these eyes"

Jenn i am so glad to hear that otto yodels....I say that bcause ryder does the same thing if the kids get to far ahead of him...He doesn't like his kids to be to far ahead of him At ALL.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good Boy Akbar!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsd












If you get down SW Portland way to socialize let me know







I'll be happy to come pet!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is just too cute!!! Great pictures!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How cute - I would have been all over him too!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I definately come up Barb.









Ya I don't know why people at HD wouldn't want to pet him, he's so fricken adorable!


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

He looks great! The stroller is so cute, especially when he was a tired pupper.
I was told you can take dogs into Wholesale Sports (or whatever Sportsmans Warehouse is called now) on 4th Plain. I didn't know that Home Depot stopped allowing pets, wow!
Costco looks like it was a great place! Did he get a whiff of Krispy Cream?


----------

